# prendedor de cabelo



## galiza

Olá! Bom dia!

Alguém sabe como se chamam em português as pecinhas que sujeitam o cabelo? O que em espanhol seriam "pinzas", "orquillas", "gomas" (borrachas?), "coleteros"...

Muito obrigada.

Um beijinho.


----------



## moura

Olá Galiza.

Para o cabelo conheço os travessões - diferente do gancho, aperta-se com uma mola e dá para prender o cabelo de lado ou fazer rabo de cavalo;
os ganchos, que tamém se designam por molas ou gachos invísíveis - aqueles que parecem uma pinça apertada;
e lembro-me das travessas, que são uma espécie de pentes altos e curtos também para prender o cabelo de lado.


----------



## Vanda

Bom dia sumida,

pinzas= piranha, aranha
gomas= gominha de cabelo (se for o que estou pensando)
coleteros- prendedor de cabelo

Se você colocasse figuras das peças ficaria mais fácil.  Por exemplo, não estou identificando uma figura de "orquilla".

Se orquilla for isto, então pode ser prendedor de cabelo também.


----------



## galiza

Muito obrigada. Acho que a "orquilla" deve ser mais ou menos um travessao, de qualquer jeito nao é "de vida ou morte" 

Vanda, é isso mesmo. Entao prendedor de cabelo. Obrigadíssima.


----------



## Tomby

"_Horquilla_" (com "h"), segundo o dicionário WRF é "*grampo*" no Brasil. Em Portugal não sei. Cumprimentos!  
Eis uma foto:


----------



## moura

Julgo que o objecto da imagem do Tombatossals se designa por "gancho".


----------



## galiza

obrigadíssima e desculpem a gralha do "h" :-¿


----------



## Lusitania

O objecto que pôs o tombatossals costumo dizer grampo ou travessão também.


----------



## mimi_floripa

Olá pessoal,

Como posso dizer em espanhol "prendedor ou amarrador de cabelo"?
Muito obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Nos posts acima, você vai encontrar quase tudo sobre prendedores de cabelo.


----------



## mimi_floripa

*Muito obrigada, Vanda* 



Vanda said:


> Nos posts acima, você vai encontrar quase tudo sobre prendedores de cabelo.


----------



## Tomby

mimi_floripa said:


> Olá pessoal,
> Como posso dizer em espanhol "prendedor ou amarrador de cabelo"?
> Muito obrigada.


Acho que se trata disto:
Pinzas: click
Horquillas: click
Cumprimentos!


----------



## lyruca

prendedor=pinzas


----------

